# Message incompréhensible "Espace de stockage iCloud saturé"



## Beauchadiniou (23 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Sur un iPad neuf activé avec un nouveau compte iCloud, les deux en activité depuis deux semaines, j'ai tout à coup, à chaque fois (ou presque) que j'ouvre Photos, le message "Espace de stockage iCloud saturé". Et dans Photos, il est indiqué "20 éléments n'ont pas été téléchargés sur iCloud. Gérer. Stockage iCloud insuffisant". ALORS QUE, si je vais dans Réglages/nom de compte/iCloud, j'ai "270 Mo utilisés(s) sur 5 Go", dont 237,1 Mo pour Sauvegardes et 5,2 Mo pour Photos. Comment expliquer et remédier à cette situation ? Merci.


----------



## radioman (23 Mai 2021)

deux semaines -> appelle le support gratuit  (90 jours …)


----------



## Beauchadiniou (24 Mai 2021)

En fait, je suis allé dans Général/Stockage iPad et là que j'ai vu que Photos affichait environ 5 Go. Je suis allé dans Photos et j'ai supprimé la trentaine de photos et de vidéos qui se trouvaient dans Supprimés récemment (c'est l'iPad de ma fille de 11 ans…). Problème réglé. Mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi iCloud indiquait "270 Mo utilisés(s) sur 5 Go" (logiquement, il aurait dû indiquer "5 Go sur 5 Go" !), dont 237,1 Mo pour Sauvegardes et 5,2 Mo pour Photos. Ni pourquoi, alors qu'aucun élément n'a été ajouté, il indique maintenant "294,3 Mo utilisé(s) sur 5 Go" dont 21,7 Mo pour Photos. iCloud, c'est vraiment


----------

